# No Picnic



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It's been so long since I got to do any woodworking I'll call a crafts project close enough. Not actual woodworking in the sense we think of it, and if I had not volunteered to make this for the VFD for their fund raiser I would not have taken the time to do even this.
No matter. It gave me a taste of woodworking after too many months of not having made anything. My youngest son (14) helped and that was enough fun all on it's own.:thumbsup: 
At first I didn't quite know how it worked but I got it figured out, rounded off the edges, and even got the first coat of Poly on it.
It as good to make some dust.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice!!! even bookmatched the top!!!


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Very nice....cedar works!


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks great and I believe I can smell it from here. Just gotta love the smell of cedar.

Mike


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

That's to nice to use (LOL)
Looks great-I want one!!!:yes:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice Job there Kev......:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

That's an awesome lookin' table...Like Matt said..even bookmatched...:yes: :yes: :yes: 

Gald to see ya got away from fixin' that new mill and got a nice project like that done....


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Steve that new mill cut the boards for that table. It's working great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Hey Steve that new mill cut the boards for that table. It's working great! :thumbsup:


Glad ta hear it...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Kevin-The finish on the cedar came out great. I was talking to a tree service buddy who told me about a place over on the other side of Vermont where he knows a guy with a big cedar swamp that has red cedar. The guy said he thinks it's junk and doesn't even like cutting it. I think we worked out a chance to buy about 2000-3000 bdft for about $200/1000bdft!. From what my buddy was telling me, it's pretty big stuff too. Hopefully it works out, my wife would love a picnic table just like that...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. JP I hope you get the cedar. It has many many uses I can't see how anyone would call it junk. One mans' junk anothers' treasure eh. 
Shoot, most people think Box Elder is junk they give it away around here.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Shoot, most people think Box Elder is junk they give it away around here.


I got BUNCH of Wisconsin box elder that I'll send ya......:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

You wouldn't believe the difference....:huh:


----------



## Lee (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey Texas,

Nice work on the table. Got a little concerned when I saw you in picture #1. 

Thought maybe you didn't know how to use it!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Scouts honor i'm not trolling for accolades but I thought y'all might want to see how it finished out with the final coat.

My buddy picked up the table Sunday and went nanners. :laughing: 

I didn't mention this to y'all because it hadn't crossed my mind but that 2 coats y'all seen was semi gloss and this final is gloss. I didn't have enough of either so I had saved the gloss for last. Pardon the reflection it's the skylights in the shop. :glare:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

That's really a beautiful table, Kev....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I'm just finishing my cherry table today...I had to do the same thing...several coats of satin and one nice coat of glossy and I came out with a pretty nice semi-gloss look....   

'Nuthin like some good lookin' cedar......

Thanks for the update....:yes: :yes:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Stunning Kevin, I couldn't even eat on it, would be too afraid of chicken salad on that masterpiece..


----------

